# Gyro plus autopilot Raymarine



## desco (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all sorry for my English I am from Brazil
and I am interested in purchasing this gyroscope, someone has tested know if it works well
please think?

thanks 

seymonautica.com/gb/ray-gyro-autopilot/66-ray-gyro-autopilot.html


----------

